# Record 148 dowel jig



## jnowill (16 Sep 2016)

Does anyone have a set of instructions for a Record (Record/Marples) 148 doweling jig that I might get a copy of please?


----------



## CStanford (16 Sep 2016)

I have that jig and the original manual. I can scan it over the weekend and email it to you. Send me a PM with your email address.

Cheers, Charles


----------



## jnowill (16 Sep 2016)

Charles, much appreciated. Can't pm yet as I'm brand new here!! I think I need another couple of posts before I can pm. I wonder if this counts as one?!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Sep 2016)

Yes it does - and so does your reply to this one. You need three.


----------



## jnowill (16 Sep 2016)

Thank you.... that's the three then!


----------



## ED65 (16 Sep 2016)

Here you go, managed to nab the full original images from an old ebay listing using a crafty URL dodge:







They've been sharpened and brightened up a bit so they're a little easier to read but full credit to the original seller.






And have this clear image of the parts diagram as well in case it's of help:


----------



## CStanford (16 Sep 2016)

Well, there it is....


----------



## deema (16 Sep 2016)

Great bit of kit. I have a couple and find them very useful.


----------



## jnowill (19 Sep 2016)

Thanks for everyones help. Perfect


----------



## Charlie D (28 Mar 2019)

Because I found the 3 pages that comprise what seems to be the only available instructions for the 148 Dowell Jig so poor, I decided to create a new version that can actually be read without having to guess what every other word is. I have re-typed the whole document and reset each page and saved it as a PDF. I hope it will be useful to someone. Is it possible for me to upload it here?


----------



## AndyT (28 Mar 2019)

Yes. Just follow the instructions to add a picture. The "attachment" can be a pdf.

However, Ed's original images are perfectly clear for me. You may need to open in a new tab to zoom, or "view image", depending on what device and browser combination you are using.


----------



## Charlie D (28 Mar 2019)

Thanks for the instructions Andy. And now the Record 148 Dowell Jig Manual...
View attachment Record 148 Dowell Jig Manual.pdf


----------



## Bm101 (28 Mar 2019)

Thanks Charlie. Brilliant.


----------



## Phil79 (6 Apr 2019)

Thanks for that. Brilliant work.


----------



## Marmaduke (19 Nov 2019)

Thank you Charlie for putting the time into trying that up. Much obliged! I am so excited to get this jig.


----------



## Nolan Olson (9 May 2020)

Hi, just read a previous post about Marples/Record 148 Doweling Jig which I have just acquired. Someone posted a revised Instruction manual but the pdf link is not working. I need a fresh copy of that link.
Also would like to purchase the 36” extension rods if anyone has a set or know where one is.
Thanks 
Nolan


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 May 2020)

I need a fresh copy of that link ...

I could do with a fresh copy of that link, please.
FTFY.


----------



## AndyT (9 May 2020)

Ed's original images are perfectly clear for me. You may need to open in a new tab to zoom, or "view image", depending on what device and browser combination you are using.

And btw, the pdf is still there, and downloads just fine.


----------

